# Stump Grinders



## shwinecat (Jul 2, 2011)

I am just wondering if anyone on this sight has used a Skid steer mounted stump grinder. Are they worth the money, are they fast enough and do they have enough power to get the job done well. If anyone has used these in a business type atmosphere I would love some input.

I just have concerns on how efficent they are.


----------



## arbor pro (Jul 8, 2011)

shwinecat said:


> I am just wondering if anyone on this sight has used a Skid steer mounted stump grinder. Are they worth the money, are they fast enough and do they have enough power to get the job done well. If anyone has used these in a business type atmosphere I would love some input.
> 
> I just have concerns on how efficent they are.


 
I've used both the toro grinder and the bradco sg15 on my mini skid steers. I have also used the bobcat model 50 grinder on a high-flow 763. The mini skid steer grinders are ok for smaller (20" or less) stumps but certainly slower than a dedicated grinder such as a vermeer sc252. The full-size grinders need to be on a high-flow machine to be worthwhile IMO but still not as fast as a dedicated grinder. My 252 will grind a stump in about 1/2 the time a skid steer grinder will.

IMO, they're really only good for places a dedicated grinder can't get to (rough terrain) or in situations where it means another trip back with a dedicated grinder whereas you might have the skid steer attachment with you so it saves a trip. Even then, if it's a short trip, the dedicated grinder is probably worth the trip back for. 

They're not junk, just not as powerful as a dedicated grinder - unless you buy an attachment that has its own engine on it such as the '38 special' by top notch or the 'stump slayer' but you pay significantly more for those than the ones that run off of your skid steer's hydraulics.

If you're in the business to crank out stump jobs as fast as you can, I'd go with a dedicated grinder first and then supplement with a skid steer attachment - unless you buy one of the aforementioned ones with their own engine. Otherwise, if you're just occassionally grinding stumps and they're typically smaller than 30" diameter, a skid steer attachment will likely suit you fine and you can find used ones for $3k - $4k all over the place. New run $4k and up depending on size and features.

ap


----------



## bushinspector (Jul 10, 2011)

We are running a cat 246 with a grinder and the largest drawback is sometimes getting to the stump could be the problem. We always gain access by taking down a fence, going through a gate ect. We haul off all of our limbs and stems and then grind the stumps. No need to feed a chipper and faster by hauling it all off. Why go back and get a dedicated grinder when you can save the time and have it with you. We either place the grinder it in the dump trailer or in the equipment trailer.


----------



## shwinecat (Jul 12, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> I've used both the toro grinder and the bradco sg15 on my mini skid steers. I have also used the bobcat model 50 grinder on a high-flow 763. The mini skid steer grinders are ok for smaller (20" or less) stumps but certainly slower than a dedicated grinder such as a vermeer sc252. The full-size grinders need to be on a high-flow machine to be worthwhile IMO but still not as fast as a dedicated grinder. My 252 will grind a stump in about 1/2 the time a skid steer grinder will.
> 
> IMO, they're really only good for places a dedicated grinder can't get to (rough terrain) or in situations where it means another trip back with a dedicated grinder whereas you might have the skid steer attachment with you so it saves a trip. Even then, if it's a short trip, the dedicated grinder is probably worth the trip back for.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info. You confirmed what I was thinking. The skid steer mount will work if that is all you have or you are a long way from home but most of my work is within 25 to 30 miles so a dedicated grinder will work for me. The top dollar bobcat grinder in around 7 to 8 grand.


----------



## arbor pro (Jul 13, 2011)

*are you swimming yet?*



shwinecat said:


> Thanks for the info. You confirmed what I was thinking. The skid steer mount will work if that is all you have or you are a long way from home but most of my work is within 25 to 30 miles so a dedicated grinder will work for me. The top dollar bobcat grinder in around 7 to 8 grand.


 
I'm from Aberdeen. We're about floating away with all the water. How's Milbank doing?


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Jul 13, 2011)

I've got a SGX60 grinder attachment for my bobcat S250. Its high flow, and it will eat a stump up fast. Plus, you get to sit in the AC and listen to the radio while you're grinding. Very rarely have problems getting to the stump. I already had the bobcat though, so it made sense to get the attachment for it. I can haul the loader, grapples, bucket, and grinder to the site on one trailer, and the chipper behind another truck, and the whole job is done when we roll out.


----------



## shwinecat (Jul 13, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> I'm from Aberdeen. We're about floating away with all the water. How's Milbank doing?


 
Funny you should ask it it raining hard as I am typing this. We are very wet. Just got back from Webster. They are flooded everywhere up there.


----------



## shwinecat (Jul 13, 2011)

Bowhunter01 said:


> I've got a SGX60 grinder attachment for my bobcat S250. Its high flow, and it will eat a stump up fast. Plus, you get to sit in the AC and listen to the radio while you're grinding. Very rarely have problems getting to the stump. I already had the bobcat though, so it made sense to get the attachment for it. I can haul the loader, grapples, bucket, and grinder to the site on one trailer, and the chipper behind another truck, and the whole job is done when we roll out.


 
I was thinking of buying a 18 to 20 ft dump box trailer. I figure I could get skid steer and all the attachments to the site. Pull the chipper behind bucket truck and have it all in two units.


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Jul 14, 2011)

The dump trailer might work, only issue I see is the attachments. You'd have to load them all from the back, and shove them to the front of the trailer and park the machine behind them. You might have a hard time strapping them down, and when you go to unload them you would have to either dump them with the gate shut or drag them back to you with a chain. You might make it work, see if you can borrow or rent one and try it. DOT is funny about having everything strapped and chained down, and it gets tough with a dump trailer. Any D rings or anchors on the inside will hang up your logs when you dump.

If you can find long enough trailer ramps, you wouldn't have to dump the trailer to get your attachments, you could drive up in there forward and pick them up. Handling those ramps would suck though, you'd have to remove them to dump. Good luck, you'll figure something out. I finally ended up with a backhoe type trailer and a small dump truck.


----------



## arbor pro (Jul 14, 2011)

Bowhunter01 said:


> The dump trailer might work, only issue I see is the attachments. You'd have to load them all from the back, and shove them to the front of the trailer and park the machine behind them. You might have a hard time strapping them down, and when you go to unload them you would have to either dump them with the gate shut or drag them back to you with a chain. You might make it work, see if you can borrow or rent one and try it. DOT is funny about having everything strapped and chained down, and it gets tough with a dump trailer. Any D rings or anchors on the inside will hang up your logs when you dump.
> 
> If you can find long enough trailer ramps, you wouldn't have to dump the trailer to get your attachments, you could drive up in there forward and pick them up. Handling those ramps would suck though, you'd have to remove them to dump. Good luck, you'll figure something out. I finally ended up with a backhoe type trailer and a small dump truck.


 
If you want to go the dump trailer route, they make them with a fixed platform in the front and a dump box in the back. I believe top notch equipment in MN has ones for hauling a mini skid on the front 5' platform and a 10' dump box on back. Something like that might work where you could sit a grinder and grapple on the front platform (even build a 2nd story platform above the first for other attachments) and load your skidsteer in the dump box. Not sure what gvw of the trailer is but that's the style I'd likely look into. Either way, you'll have to come back for the loader and attachments if you have a full load of logs in the trailer but that's just how it goes...

You know, with that trailer setup, you could also haul a vermeer 252 on the front platform or a mini skid steer. Lots of possibilities.

ap


----------



## shwinecat (Jul 14, 2011)

I have checked into these trailers and they make a side gate in the front on the drivers side so I could approach the attachments from the side of the trailer. The one I looked at had a very nice set of ramps with an assist to help with the ramps going in and out. You could also drive in and unload attachments. This would allow you to get to the site, unload attachments, load your trailer during the job with materials and yes you would have to make trip back for attachments. My thinking was the above scenario would be good for the jobs that are further away. The jobs further away our dump site for materials is the local dump or we make arrangements for someone that wants the wood. If the job is close I would just bring grapple and bucket and come back on another day and do the stump grinding on several sites.

Every dump truck I have looked at averages about 4 to 5 miles to the gallon. I am thinking if I have dump trailer with my Dodge cummins I can double the milage. These trailers are not so high off the ground even if I add two to three feet on the sides it will still be easier to load with the Skid. 

The other thought is when grinding stumps I could go get fill (black dirt) with fill in the front of the trailer and skid in the back I could save a trip. We have to run loader unit to black dirt site and back to load truck (PIA).


----------



## arbor pro (Jul 14, 2011)

shwinecat said:


> I have checked into these trailers and they make a side gate in the front on the drivers side so I could approach the attachments from the side of the trailer. The one I looked at had a very nice set of ramps with an assist to help with the ramps going in and out. You could also drive in and unload attachments. This would allow you to get to the site, unload attachments, load your trailer during the job with materials and yes you would have to make trip back for attachments. My thinking was the above scenario would be good for the jobs that are further away. The jobs further away our dump site for materials is the local dump or we make arrangements for someone that wants the wood. If the job is close I would just bring grapple and bucket and come back on another day and do the stump grinding on several sites.
> 
> Every dump truck I have looked at averages about 4 to 5 miles to the gallon. I am thinking if I have dump trailer with my Dodge cummins I can double the milage. These trailers are not so high off the ground even if I add two to three feet on the sides it will still be easier to load with the Skid.
> 
> The other thought is when grinding stumps I could go get fill (black dirt) with fill in the front of the trailer and skid in the back I could save a trip. We have to run loader unit to black dirt site and back to load truck (PIA).


 
sounds like you've thought it through. Dump trailers are great for tree work. I use a 14' deckover with fold-down sides as well as a 1-ton with a 12' flatbed dump. I can haul my mini skid loader and my sc252 grinder in the bed of either setup if need to. Otherwise, I haul them side-by-side on a regular 14' trailer. FYI- I like the deckover dumps as they give you a little more width capacity and also allow you to load the trailer without banking into the tires or fenders. I seldom use the fold-down sides but it does come in handy when loading pallets or skid steer attachments...


----------



## shwinecat (May 16, 2021)

arbor pro said:


> sounds like you've thought it through. Dump trailers are great for tree work. I use a 14' deckover with fold-down sides as well as a 1-ton with a 12' flatbed dump. I can haul my mini skid loader and my sc252 grinder in the bed of either setup if need to. Otherwise, I haul them side-by-side on a regular 14' trailer. FYI- I like the deckover dumps as they give you a little more width capacity and also allow you to load the trailer without banking into the tires or fenders. I seldom use the fold-down sides but it does come in handy when loading pallets or skid steer attachments...


Been long time but I had to get back on here for update. I ended up buying a 28ft tilt bed gooseneck with 18ft tilt. I use a brush truck to haul branches and logs away. I rented Bobcat skid steer mounted stump grinder to try one to see how I liked it. Never again will I mount one to my skid steer. I burned a tank of fuel and took a year or two of life out of my skid steer and grinding any stump over 20” is like watching glue dry. You better have a years supply of fresh grinding teeth and a lot of time if you are going to grind any stumps with some size. People that think skid mounted stump grinders work well I wonder if they have ever used a pull behind or dedicated stump grinder.


----------



## capetrees (May 16, 2021)

shwinecat said:


> Been long time but I had to get back on here for update. I ended up buying a 28ft tilt bed gooseneck with 18ft tilt. I use a brush truck to haul branches and logs away. I rented Bobcat skid steer mounted stump grinder to try one to see how I liked it. Never again will I mount one to my skid steer. I burned a tank of fuel and took a year or two of life out of my skid steer and grinding any stump over 20” is like watching glue dry. You better have a years supply of fresh grinding teeth and a lot of time if you are going to grind any stumps with some size. People that think skid mounted stump grinders work well I wonder if they have ever used a pull behind or dedicated stump grinder.


Thats what I've heard over the years. I have a mini skid and won't buy a mounted grinder yet.

I love what I have, an old Dosko Onan 20Hp grinder, 782SP. I can get anywhere with it and so long as it has sharp teeth and rockfree soil, good to go. Bigger stumps? More time and more money.


----------

